# 20" BMX Spinners



## Quickshot (28. Juni 2007)

Habe hier noch einen Satz 20" BMX Spinners rumliegen (Nagelneu) aus den USA. Hersteller ist die Firma Deuce. Infos Bilder und Videos findet ihr unter http://www.deuce-usa.com/
Das Model nennt sich Diamonds

Falls wer interesse hat da ich mein BMX verkauft habe wurden diese nicht mehr montiert. Für 220 Euro gehören sie Euch. Lediglich ein Freilaufritzel muß noch montiert werden (dieses ist nicht mit dabei aber kostet circa 10 Euro im Fachhandel) passende Adapter für diverse Rahmen sind mit dabei.

weitere Infos: [email protected]


----------



## AerO (28. Juni 2007)

is das geil, haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (28. Juni 2007)

the real porn!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. Juni 2007)

Oh, ich fürchte, ich komme zu spät. Meine Vorredner werden dir bereits ein verbindliches Kaufangebot unterbreitet haben. Mist!


----------



## Quickshot (28. Juni 2007)

falls interesse besteht noch zu haben


----------



## paule_p2 (28. Juni 2007)

versuchs mal bei www.bmxboard.de da fwirst du bestimmt auf reges intresse stoßen!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. Juni 2007)

Quickshot schrieb:


> falls interesse besteht noch zu haben



hmm nee ...


----------



## Hertener (28. Juni 2007)

Yo, nee, nicht wirklich...
...aber vielleicht mal KVA! SIR! fragen.


----------

